
Ask YC: Best website to form a Delaware C-Corp Online? - dkasper
My cofounder and I are looking to setup our DE C-Corp online and are wondering if anyone here has had experience with any of the websites that do it.<p>Here are some that we've looked at:
www.thedelawarecompany.com
www.incfile.com
www.incorporate.com
www.companiesinc.com
etc...<p>Any recommendations?  Anything to make sure is included?
======
evariste
That's funny, I just did this on Friday! I used Harvard Business Services, URL
delawareinc.com, which is not on your list. After reading about a dozen of
these sites, they seemed really credible and I liked their tone and demeanor.
Bonus: their registered agent pricing is the lowest I'd seen at $50/yr.

~~~
evariste
It's now Wednesday, and they just emailed me PDFs showing that my company has
been formed and everything has been filed with the state of Delaware and the
IRS. I'll get hardcopies of everything by next week. You can pay more to have
the stuff mailed faster, but this is pretty good as far as I'm concerned. I
started the process on their website on Friday night. On Tuesday they emailed
me an IRS form to print, sign, and fax back, which I took care of right away.
Today I already have a Delaware LLC with an EIN. Not bad at all for $400
total.

------
yrashk
incorporate.com, a bit expensive but reputable company

~~~
yrashk
and yeah, don't pay them for EIN. you can do that for free.

~~~
evariste
I paid for EIN because I'd rather have my teeth pulled than sit on hold with
the IRS. It was only $100 extra.

~~~
evariste
Looking at my receipt, it was $65 extra, not $100.

~~~
yrashk
I don't understand why one can be so scary of filling a questionary for 15
mins and ready to pay, hm, premium for an easy thing?

~~~
evariste
I don't understand why one can be so scared of cutting his own hair with
garden shears for free in 15 minutes.

Hey, if you don't want to pay, do it yourself. I prefer to pay someone else to
do it for me.

~~~
yrashk
/me shrugs. Online application is just an equivalent of form that you might
probably filled with your incorporator; and in case of an online application
you get your EIN right away.

Though if you have extra money without an idea how to spend it, then yes, sure
— there is a reason to pay for thing that is basically free :)

~~~
rms
<https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/modiein/individual/index.jsp> is the online free EIN
form, by the way

~~~
yrashk
that is what I was talking about, basically

